

How does having Wikipedia at your fingertips change you? How does it change society? - rms
http://wikip.blogspot.com/2007/11/information-age.html

======
icky
I have the Firefox keyword 'w' set to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=%s>

So it really is at my fingertips :)

